# New refinished PRS Custom 24 AP, Black Green Arkham



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello Guys, just wanted to share with you my C24, i finished applying the new color, i got tired of the TransBlack it originally came with.


I'm calling this Dark Green to Yellow-Green fade the "Black Green Arkham".


Hope you like it, she will be coated with Lacquer.


Nico.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

NIIICE man!!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

A great looking burst with an interesting colour combination.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks good, I'd be interested in what type of clear coat it had on it and what it took you to get it off, also if the grain now need filling or not, thanks, J.


----------



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

Jimmy_D said:


> Looks good, I'd be interested in what type of clear coat it had on it and what it took you to get it off, also if the grain now need filling or not, thanks, J.


The original finish is a polyester one PRS uses, thin, but to me completely inappropriate for such guitars. I will finish her in Lacquer and it does not need any filing.

Here she is in the curing process just after i finished rubbing the colors. A before photo in her original TransBlack Poly finish.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That is really nice looking, great colors.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice job Nico.


----------



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

UPDATE: Just finished doing the back and sides and the "Brazilian Rosewood neck", of course it is not rosewood, but i managed to mix just the right amount of tints to reproduce that same look!!! love it.


The natural wood color of the back and sides shows like its uneven, but once the clear coat is sprayed it will look even!.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Frig!I want all my guitar's necks this same colour!!!It is wonderfull!


----------



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

Update:


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Simply stunning!!!!!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Wonderful job, congrats, my hat goes off to you!


----------

